# Stairs?



## Montana GSD (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm curious what other owners do. I live in a split level house and I use a baby gate to keep Hercules on the main floor which is our kitchen, my office, master bedroom but to get outside for him to potty you have to go down the stairs from our deck. Right now I carry him up and down the stairs but I realize that this will have to end very soon as he'll start to weigh more than I can carry. He already hates be carried up and down the stairs anyways. I just don't want to risk him injuring his hips. Does anyone else have a similar situation? Luckily winter is over *fingers crossed* so the deck won't be icy anymore but should I maybe leash him and walk him up and down the stairs so he doesn't race up or down them? 

Also here's some updated photos!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Carry him until he can get up and down on his own. If you can't, get a dog ramp.


----------



## Montana GSD (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh I should probably clarify it's not like 4 steps. It's you access the backyard from the 2nd floor. So it's a full staircase. He can go up and down them, I had just read somewhere that it wasn't good for puppies to go up and down stairs so that's why I was asking.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It's not good until at least three months this old, but if you can't carry him is there another solution? You also don't want him to fall. A friend lost a puppy falling down stairs.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Montana GSD said:


> Oh I should probably clarify it's not like 4 steps. It's you access the backyard from the 2nd floor. So it's a full staircase. He can go up and down them, I had just read somewhere that it wasn't good for puppies to go up and down stairs so that's why I was asking.


I sincerely don't think you need to worry about stairs. If that were the case there would be a lot more dogs with bad hips running around. Sounds like an old wives tale to me.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a similar situation as you. We have a wrap around porch and you have to go down a flight of stairs to get to the fenced back yard. I carried my puppies down until they got too heavy and it was more of a threat of me dropping them. My dogs are 2.5 and 1 year old, and neither have any orthopedic problems that I am aware of. I'd just be careful your pup doesn't fall and try to keep him from racing down or leaping off the steps (easier said than done).


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Caroline5 said:


> I sincerely don't think you need to worry about stairs. If that were the case there would be a lot more dogs with bad hips running around. Sounds like an old wives tale to me.


You should read more

The 10 most important things to know about canine hip dysplasia - The Institute of Canine Biology


Puppies raised on slippery surfaces or with access to stairs when they are less than 3 months old have a higher risk of hip dysplasia,while those who are allowed off-lead exercise on soft, uneven ground (such as in a park) have a lower risk (Krontveit et al 2012). Dogs born in summer have a lower risk of hip dysplasia, presumably because they have more opportunity for exercise outdoors (Ktontveit et al 2012). On the other hand, dogs from 12-24 months old that regularly chase a ball or stick thrown by the owner have an higher risk of developing dysplastic hips (Sallander et al 2006).


----------



## Montana GSD (Apr 5, 2017)

sebrench said:


> I have a similar situation as you. We have a wrap around porch and you have to go down a flight of stairs to get to the fenced back yard. I carried my puppies down until they got too heavy and it was more of a threat of me dropping them. My dogs are 2.5 and 1 year old, and neither have any orthopedic problems that I am aware of. I'd just be careful your pup doesn't fall and try to keep him from racing down or leaping off the steps (easier said than done).


Yes! That's exactly like our house. Good to know, then I'll just continue onward like I have been and then when he gets too heavy I'll just try and make sure he goes slow down the stairs.


----------



## Montana GSD (Apr 5, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> It's not good until at least three months this old, but if you can't carry him is there another solution? You also don't want him to fall. A friend lost a puppy falling down stairs.


Oh that's awful. Yes I definitely don't want to him to fall and no there isn't really another solution other than me carrying him until he gets too heavy. I could always make my husband carry him when he gets too heavy for me but that may be hard if he's not home. He's a week shy of 3 months and he still light enough to carry now. I was thinking maybe after that making sure he's leashed while we go down the stairs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Montana GSD said:


> Oh that's awful. Yes I definitely don't want to him to fall and no there isn't really another solution other than me carrying him until he gets too heavy. I could always make my husband carry him when he gets too heavy for me but that may be hard if he's not home. He's a week shy of 3 months and he still light enough to carry now. I was thinking maybe after that making sure he's leashed while we go down the stairs.


I don't mean to scare you. Her dog was running and fell. There were bigger dogs involved. I think we need to do the best we can with what we have. If you can't lift the dog easily as he gets bigger, then it's safer for him to walk himself. I have thrown toys for my dog and so far his hips are fine. He climbed in and out of a car before it was really safe. Ours had to go up some stairs by thee months and I just did it. He refused to walk down them so I had to carry. When he was too heavy, I led him up and down slowly until he was bigger.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Montana GSD said:


> Oh that's awful. Yes I definitely don't want to him to fall and no there isn't really another solution other than me carrying him until he gets too heavy. I could always make my husband carry him when he gets too heavy for me but that may be hard if he's not home. He's a week shy of 3 months and he still light enough to carry now. I was thinking maybe after that making sure he's leashed while we go down the stairs.


I think the context of how steep the stairs are needs to be taken into consideration. If they are steep, I'd allow up, but not down. The impact is more so on shoulders and elbows. Just encourage going slow. Easier said than done.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> Caroline5 said:
> 
> 
> > I sincerely don't think you need to worry about stairs. If that were the case there would be a lot more dogs with bad hips running around. Sounds like an old wives tale to me.
> ...


What I'm reading here is that the risk is higher, not that it will happen.
It is a matter of using common sense.
Sophie is 12 weeks old and I have a greater fear of dropping her down the long flight of stairs, due to her wiggling than of the risk of her developing dysplasia if she goes down the stairs on her own. At this age she is still hesitant and goes up and down carefully. 
There are greater risks inside the house, such as tile or hardwood floors which can be very slippery for a puppy.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I must admit I'm hearing a lot of info on this stair thing with pups that is new to me.(&#55358;&#56596 I actually evaluate 6-8 week pups by their willingness and ability to navigate stairs. In time the pup will navigate steps, IF given the opportunity.
Btw, I think a reluctant pup on steps is not going to have steps as causation for HD.....I find lack of confidence and insecurities are main reason for pups not navigating steps....I've also found most pups master those things as they grow older. 
Good luck


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

_Puppies raised on slippery surfaces or with access to stairs when they are less than 3 months old have a higher risk of hip dysplasia,while those who are allowed off-lead exercise on soft, uneven ground (such as in a park) have a lower risk (Krontveit et al 2012). Dogs born in summer have a lower risk of hip dysplasia, presumably because they have more opportunity for exercise outdoors (Ktontveit et al 2012). On the other hand, dogs from 12-24 months old that regularly chase a ball or stick thrown by the owner have an higher risk of developing dysplastic hips (Sallander et al 2006). _

Yikes, my pups didn't do much going down stairs when they were little. We did allow stairs when their legs were long enough to handle it with some grace. 
My she-pup lives for chasing and running. She is always trying to herd me by running in zig-zags behind me. She might need divine intervention to keep her hips healthy as she ages. We do keep their weight in check.


----------

